# Elk River Companions?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I looked on OFA, shows fair hips and elbows, no cardiac and no eyes listed.
I don't see the dam's registered name on their site.
They will sell a full registration for additional $$, presumably for breeding- which is expressely forbidden with AKC.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I lived in Oklahoma, these guys are mass producing, spotty clearances which are a relatively new concept to them, underaged breeding...absolutely would not support them. These are farm dogs living in a kennel or roaming on acreage, no thought into breeding goldens based on the breed standard.

Check out their guarantee, must return the puppy for a refund, their counting on you not invoking this, and look at what they're listing for everything else that's not their fault. I keyed in on the "shyness" part, to me that starts raising questions about the socialization process being used.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

FWIW< there is one bitch with the call name of Tude on k9data- here's her link-http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=496749. I don't know if this is her or not, but I would guess it is, the pedigree is about the same level of breeding as the dog's and the same person input the two dogs to k9data. I didn't check OFA but she shows hips/elbows as well on k9data, fair hips as well.


----------



## Hserene_412 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you all for the input! It is much appreciated.

Are there any other breeders in the Oklahoma area you have had experience with? Thanks again!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

It looks as though you've already decided to look elsewhere (good choice!). But FWIW, I absolutely will never buy a puppy from anyone advertising on their website that they accept things like PayPal or Western Union money orders. Just feels sketchy- major puppy brokers have their sites set up like this. To me, it implies that they don't need to meet you- you just wire them $ and they mail you a puppy. That's what it seems like to me, anyways. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hserene_412 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes, that's probably a good decision. Plus this breeder doesn't have any questions they want you to fill out before you get on their waiting list/place a deposit.

Oh! And where can I find a list of breeders in the Oklahoma area? The only thing I've been able to come up with is a list of puppies from various Oklahoma breeders, with barely any information on the litter.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

There are a lot of red flags with this breeder. The health guarantee sounds sketchy and there doesn't seem to be any concern with where the pups are placed.

In regards to where to find a pup check the Golden Retriever Club of America website and look for clubs in your area. There should be a breeder referral person for the club.


----------



## Hserene_412 (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been searching, and I found Golden Retriever Street. Golden Retriever            Street - Home

Does anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

For the Golden Street litter, both parents are under 2 years old, the mom appears to be under a year when she was bred. Therefore the neither could have final clearances. Not a reputable breeder.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Have you considered contacting the clubs in Missouri & Texas? Reputable breeders in Oklahoma are few & far between.


----------



## Hserene_412 (Feb 21, 2014)

I haven't done that yet; I will certainly look into it!


----------



## Kathy Hill Carr (Jun 14, 2021)

Hserene_412 said:


> Hello all! I'm looking for a golden pup, and I wanted to get reviews on Elk RCompanions: Home
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with them? I've gone over their site many times, and have just emailed them, but I wanted to see what you guys thought first? Thank you so much.


I am on their list to get a puppy. I only want to get one of theirs because I have met 3 Goldens from 3different litters of theirs at a family party. Those 3 dogs were so beautiful but
more than that they were the best behaved, loving and fun. They went swimming I the big pool and everyone at the party enjoyed watching them. I can’t wait to get one.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Kathy Hill Carr said:


> I am on their list to get a puppy. I only want to get one of theirs because I have met 3 Goldens from 3different litters of theirs at a family party. Those 3 dogs were so beautiful but
> more than that they were the best behaved, loving and fun. They went swimming I the big pool and everyone at the party enjoyed watching them. I can’t wait to get one.


Not exactly a great reason to get a dog from them..... No health clearances and breeding underage should be a hard pass for anyone looking for a healthy puppy.


----------



## Alexia golden sun (Oct 11, 2021)

Hserene_412 said:


> Hello all! I'm looking for a golden pup, and I wanted to get reviews on Elk River Companions: Home
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with them? I've gone over their site many times, and have just emailed them, but I wanted to see what you guys thought first? Thank you so much.


Yes I have. Steer the other way. Be very careful is all I can say.


----------



## Alexia golden sun (Oct 11, 2021)

She also talks wrongfully about other breeders. LeeAnn has personally done that to myself with talking wrongfully about other breeders and their pedigrees on their dogs. Such a shame!


----------

